
Ask HN: Where and how do I hire a UI/UX designer for my startup? - jonathan-kosgei
I&#x27;m looking to make my first hire to have someone design a dashboard for my SaaS app. I&#x27;m familiar with Dribbble, Topcoder. 99designs and Upwork but I haven&#x27;t used any of them to make any hires.<p>Looking through the freelancer profiles on these sites already makes me feel slightly overwhelmed. I&#x27;d like someone really good who can design beautiful interfaces for our users.<p>Does anyone have any experience with these platforms or any advice on what worked for them and how they were able to get a good designer?<p>Thanks
======
goliathvictory
Hello Jonathan,

I understand your slight anxiety around hiring the designer that will produce
the dashboard that would work for your user base.

I don't have any experience with hiring through these platforms neither. Well,
because I'm on the other side :-)

Nonetheless, regarding designing dashboards, specific design rules should be
applied. Therefore if you are willing to invest resources into a designer,
pick the one who is familiar with the nuances of the SaaS business. And the
one that understands data visualization principles. You would save a lot of
time and iterations.

Btw I've asked the similar question in the fb group dedicated to SaaS growth
hacking:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/SaaSgrowthhacking/permalink/...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/SaaSgrowthhacking/permalink/1872297209492123/)
Comments that got deeper into problem might guide you to make a decision.
Multiple perspectives on the problem were listed below the poll.

Btw I'm curating the collection of UX/UI Best Practices for SaaS applications.
List explains tips and tricks to follow in order to ship profitable software.
You can find the collection here:
[http://minimumviabledesigns.com](http://minimumviabledesigns.com)

If you would be interested in cooperation, we can have a chat.

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
Thank you!

Edit; I have to say the tips you share are very well thought out and they're
things I've always intuitively known but never put in words like that! Awesome
stuff! I signed up :)

